# BH corners for UBL buffer piece



## MrMoney (May 23, 2010)

Hello all,

I have used the search-function but could not find resources regarding the use of UBL as buffer piece. I understand that any piece can be used as buffer, and that you can just use an imaginary y / y´etc. But is there a list with all algorithms for the UBL piece? It would make it alot easier for me since I currently combine OP corners with the BH I know.

Thanks


----------



## rowehessler (May 23, 2010)

MrMoney said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have used the search-function but could not find resources regarding the use of UBL as buffer piece. I understand that any piece can be used as buffer, and that you can just use an imaginary y / y´etc. But is there a list with all algorithms for the UBL piece? It would make it alot easier for me since I currently combine OP corners with the BH I know.
> 
> Thanks



I don't think there is, but chris hardwick has a page with ALL of his algorithms using the UBR buffer piece: http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/bhcorners.html

I also use the UBL buffer, so if you need any algs just ask me. Maybe someday I'll post all of my algorithms somewhere. Also, if you learn to understand commutators, you won't need to "learn" to many algorithms


----------



## riffz (May 23, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> MrMoney said:
> 
> 
> > Hello all,
> ...



Please do post them.


But to answer your question, just reflect the "algs" on Chris's site. It shouldn't feel like a reflection though, since as soon as you understand what is happening in each case you'll be able to intuitively do the same thing with UBL.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 24, 2010)

Yes, do as riffz says.

But keep in mind that you should probably really only look at them if you can't figure them out yourself. If it's a new type of case (one that's not a reflection or inverse or both with or without reorientation around the cube), then you should at least check your answer with Chris's list, to make sure your answer is as good. But you should really treat most of them as a puzzle - try to figure out the best way to solve the case, then check Chris's list, and see how you did. If yours is as good (in terms of number of moves and/or speed executing - whatever is most important to you), then keep yours instead of Chris's. It's better if you thought it up yourself - it's easier to remember. But if not, then practice it a bit from Chris's list until you understand it. Then hopefully when you see it as a reflection or inverse on a different case, you can recognize it - when that happens, you know you're doing well with that type.

BH really does work best for learning if you treat it as a puzzle. (Well, at least, it did for me.)


----------



## siva.shanmukh (Jan 24, 2014)

I can't agree more to what Mike Hughey says. But for those who want to refer to a list and use BH for a different buffer, I wrote a quick dirty script to do the job. You can check it here.
http://orthotope.com/orthotope/bh-translator.php
It may kill the idea because BH list is mainly speed optimal and not move optimal, translating would make it not speed-optimal. But works as some reference for the few cases which one couldn't come up with an alg for.


----------



## szalejot (Jan 24, 2014)

@siva.shanmukh - Your translator is great! Thank you


----------

